# How big will my colt get????



## ggdriver (Feb 23, 2012)

I just bought a chincoteague pony colt at the wild pony auction this year. He is out of the biggest mare on the Island and a tall stallion. His full brother is 14hh at one year. He is 12hh now at 5 months. How tall will he get? How can I help him reach his full potential? Any advice would be appreciated!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

If I remember correctly if you Measure mid knee to where the hairline ends before the hoof should give you a rough estimate. Say it's 14 inches then he should be around 14 hands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmjs (Jun 28, 2012)

At what age can you do the measuring thing?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Should be able to do it now


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Should be able to do it now
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry for double post phone messed up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey there OP, you ain't getting any answers out of me until you post pictures:lol:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

True we need pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmjs (Jun 28, 2012)

Well my filly is 4 months, is that old enough?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ggdriver (Feb 23, 2012)

This is Quint


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Cute!!!!! Momma needs some groceries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I NEVER KNEW THAT>> is it a fact? my horse might end up tall then.. she is a year old right now.. could I do the knee thing now? and sorry for thread jacking lol


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes u can do it now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

So I measure to her kneee? and if I get like 14 INCHES? she should be 14 hands?


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Chincoteague ponies don't usually get too tall....that is why they are Chincoteague 'ponies'....but maybe you will have an exception.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

OP, he's a smart looking colt! With good feed and care you can maximize his height potential but even then he will probably still fall into the pony category when he's finished growing. Enjoy him nonetheless.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

You can always measure from the hairline to the middle of the knee no matter what the age. It will be the same if he is 1 day old, or one year. Because oddly enough, the lower leg does not grow at all. And yes, if it is 14 inches he will be about 14 hands.


----------

